# Burger king?



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of having a double angus burger 4 times per week? is it a good food for bulking? or does the added stuff let it down?


----------



## daggs (Jul 17, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say 4 times a week, but no reason why you can't have it every once in a while. Good amount of protein in it, obviously not going to be as good as a lean steak, but for a treat - go for it!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Depends on your metabolism.

Some people can get away with it.

Is it good for your health? No, not really. Regardless of your metabolism, it isn't ideal for your heart etc.

But if you struggle to get your calories in, and stay lean despite eating junk, then it is an option.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, it wil make you grow.

No it is not optimum for muscle growth


----------



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

shame really was looking forward to eating one again lol thanks though.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Why not experiment and make your own burgers?

tons of recipes out there using lean steak mince and stick it on a wholemeal bun, add a little cheese, onion etc and you've got a decent burger.

Never going to taste anything like a BK but much healthier and you can still get your angus burger once in a while and feel less guilty as its a treat rather than a staple part of your diet


----------



## LDB (Oct 12, 2009)

had a triple with cheese last night as a treat was ledge !!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Why not experiment and make your own burgers?
> 
> tons of recipes out there using lean steak mince and stick it on a wholemeal bun, add a little cheese, onion etc and you've got a decent burger.
> 
> Never going to taste anything like a BK but much healthier and you can still get your angus burger once in a while and feel less guilty as its a treat rather than a staple part of your diet


Yeah much better add in some whole eggs / garlic / red onion...

hhhhhmmmmm :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it has something 80g fat in double one .. with 25ish sat and few trans fat too .. is that ment to be good ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Why not experiment and make your own burgers?
> 
> tons of recipes out there using lean steak mince and stick it on a wholemeal bun, add a little cheese, onion etc and you've got a decent burger.
> 
> *Never going to taste anything like a BK* but much healthier and you can still get your angus burger once in a while and feel less guilty as its a treat rather than a staple part of your diet


Yeah - often tastes much better!

Home made burgers kick ass, def the way forward if you like em'

100% bodybuilding compliant, even on diet if done right, and tasty as fk!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Yeah - often tastes much better!
> 
> Home made burgers kick ass, def the way forward if you like em'
> 
> 100% bodybuilding compliant, even on diet if done right, and tasty as fk!


How do you cook them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

burger kings probably the healthiest i eat


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mrbez said:


> How do you cook them?


Simple mate, get a big dod of lean mince, mulch it together, roll it into a ball, flatten, bit of salt, bit of pepper, bang in foreman.

While thats going on, get your roll/bun, granary is amazing, get it sliced, chuck in some cheese (can use light cheese slices but I prefer the real thing tbh, even when dieting) thrown your burger in, bang in some lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles - whatever takes your fancy really - bit of ketchup (can use reduced sugar/salt but doesnt make much odds) bit of mayo -whatever - as long as you use sensible amounts of condiments its still diet safe.

A lot of burger mixes add stuff in, I prefer to do it that way - nice big simple slab of meat - and chuck the other stuff in seperately. And if using a foreman you do NOT need egg to bind it, contrary to popular belief. But no harm having it I suppose, if thats your thing..

Mouth watering here now, you bastard :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Throw some chillies into the mix and you're on a winner :thumbup1:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Simple mate, get a big dod of lean mince, mulch it together, roll it into a ball, flatten, bit of salt, bit of pepper, bang in foreman.
> 
> While thats going on, get your roll/bun, granary is amazing, get it sliced, chuck in some cheese (can use light cheese slices but I prefer the real thing tbh, even when dieting) thrown your burger in, bang in some lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles - whatever takes your fancy really - bit of ketchup (can use reduced sugar/salt but doesnt make much odds) bit of mayo -whatever - as long as you use sensible amounts of condiments its still diet safe.
> 
> :lol:


Jamie Oliver in the making here folks. Check out that description..... dod, mulch, bang, chuck, throw, bang, :laugh:


----------



## youngmust (Nov 11, 2009)

Defo homemade burgers this weekend like ha


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

pukka


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pinched this of a website the other week, been meaning to make them, but this thread has prompted burger night tonight!!!!

Lean & Healthy Burgers

1 pound extra lean ground turkey or beef

1 cup onion, diced as small as possible

2 small zucchinis, grated

4 mushrooms, diced into small pieces

1 tbsp grated ginger (optional)

1 tsp minced garlic (optional)

1 tsp soy sauce (optional)

1 whole egg or 2 eggwhites (optional)

1 tsp tomato paste, barbeque, or teriyaki sauce

1 tsp. Black pepper (optional)

Put all of the ingredients in a large bowl and use hands to mix well.

Shape into small to medium-sized patties.

BBQ or pan-sear until done. Serve with reduced-sugar barbecue

sauce, ketchup, mustard, or horseradish sauce.

Nutritional Info:

Servings: 6

Serving size: 1 burger

Calories: 200

Fat: 6 g

Carbohydrates: 12 g

Protein: 24 g


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kawikid said:


> Jamie Oliver in the making here folks. Check out that description..... dod, mulch, bang, chuck, throw, bang, :laugh:


OMG I just went and read my post back and it does totally "sound" like Jamie Oliver.

I'm off to the toilet to hang myself


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> OMG I just went and read my post back and it does totally "sound" like Jamie Oliver.
> 
> I'm off to the toilet to abuse myself


 :ban: :whistling:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

rs007 said:


> OMG I just went and read my post back and it does totally "sound" like Jamie Oliver.
> 
> I'm off to the toilet to hang myself


 loving the new avitar rs007 - :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

